# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Verlamde middenrifspier(diafragma)

## kelly1

hallo, heb sinds oktober 2010 een verlamde middenrifspier met uitval van 1 long,hierdoor aangewezen op thuisbeademing voor de nacht. Wie heeft hier nog meer ervaring mee of is hieraan geholpen(Operatie)?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kelly,

Jammer dat er niet gereageerd is hier  :Frown: 
Er zijn wel ervaringen van leden over een operatie na een scheurtje in het middenrif zie:
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...+diafragmatica
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...middenrifbreuk
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ight=diafragma

Heel erg veel sterkte gewenst!

----------

